# NYS EMT Curriculum and Practical



## gkygrl (Aug 8, 2012)

I just received my EMT-B card (NYS) and was wondering if I wanted to get my NREMT cert does it require and entirely new psychomotor testing (even if done in May 12) or will that grandfather me in for the test?

I am unsure if there is a standard answer to this but I just wanted to see if any other NYS EMT's can enlighten me.

Thanks


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 8, 2012)

If your state practical is within a year of your application for NREMT, you can use your state practical and only sit for the written test.


----------



## ponytail (Aug 8, 2012)

gkygrl said:


> I just received my EMT-B card (NYS) and was wondering if I wanted to get my NREMT cert does it require and entirely new psychomotor testing (even if done in May 12) or will that grandfather me in for the test?
> 
> I am unsure if there is a standard answer to this but I just wanted to see if any other NYS EMT's can enlighten me.
> 
> Thanks


You got your card! Congrats!  :beerchug:


----------



## bahnrokt (Aug 8, 2012)

rwik123 said:


> If your state practical is within a year of your application for NREMT, you can use your state practical and only sit for the written test.



Do you know if that counts for state recerts also?


----------



## gkygrl (Aug 8, 2012)

*Thank you!!!*



ponytail said:


> You got your card! Congrats!  :beerchug:



Thank you!  it did finally come .... now I am thinking while I am in that mode and have studied the NREMT stuff anyway ... take the written test.  I already have my application online and it's paid for -- they've requested proof of my class and didactic testing from the County.  

I am glad to learn about the year grace period.  Makes it worth it.    I anticipate staying in NYS but who knows ... life is strange like that.

Thanks, I was happy to have card in hand.


----------



## ponytail (Aug 8, 2012)

The way I figure, it can't hurt to have the NREMT. One thing I've learned is that you never know... 
 I'm glad you brought it up, I should look into it myself.


----------



## gkygrl (Aug 8, 2012)

ponytail said:


> The way I figure, it can't hurt to have the NREMT. One thing I've learned is that you never know...
> I'm glad you brought it up, I should look into it myself.



Yeah, since you took the class recently you'd be in that 1 year window too.  Why not.  Can't hurt.


----------



## gkygrl (Aug 9, 2012)

*NYS 1 Year Window*

I can confirm that there is a 1 year window for the practical for NYS.  I have received authorization from the head of my County EMS (he did something by computer to set it up).  I'm just waiting to get the final push from the NREMT site.

*"Authorization To Test In Progress
Your Application to Test process is complete. The NREMT will submit a request for an Authorization to Test Confirmation ID to Pearson Vue."
*
While the info is still fresh in my mind and I have some of the study materials, I am going to "go for it" ... :beerchug:


----------

